# كريم ازالة شعر



## د/نبيل على (21 مارس 2011)

ال سلام عليكم
هل اطمع فى تركيبة لعمل كريم ازالة للشعر الغير مرغوب فية


----------



## م . قاسم ابراهيم (23 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم يستخدم زيت السعد الجيد في صناعة كريم مزيل للشعر الغير مرغوب فيه لكن integrated with time


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 مارس 2014)

لا ادرى اذا كان الرد المتأخر - مفيد من عدمه - عموما مزيلات الشعر - مسحوق ويعجن اثناء الاستخدام - واخر معجون ..... الخ - وتحديد الاتجاه يقرب الاجابه - حيث التعدد الكثير جدا من التركيبات يجعل الرد صعب - وهل المطلوب بعد تحديد الاتجاه التصنيع كهوايه - تجاره - مصنع - معلومات - معملى - كل ذلك يحدد طريقة الشرح


----------



## ياسر منصور (4 أغسطس 2014)

نفسى الاستاذ: محمود فتحى حماد يقول لنا اي تركيبة مفيدة لاتعليق فقط


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 أغسطس 2014)

استجابة لطلبك وطلب الزملاء من قبل حول موضوعين -تركيبات منظفات شاشات الكومبيوتر ومزيلات الشعر وأنواعها - استجبت بنشر تركيبات منظفات الشاشات فى مقالة بين اهتمامات القراء .... والتركيبات الحديثه - بالفعل - اما تركيبات مزيلات الشعر ففى اقل من اسبوع بمشيئة الله سأوافيكم بها.


----------



## المستغفره (1 سبتمبر 2014)

موفقين مشاءالله


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 سبتمبر 2014)

يوجد مقاله على مزيلات الشعر وتركيباتها مشاركه 68 مقاله بين اهتمامات القراء .... و التركيبات الحديثه -- الصناعات الخفيفه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t444636-7.html


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------

